# Retrofitting Triple Tube Slingshot to Single Tube or Flats?



## Leo (May 17, 2017)

Hello,

I purchased a triple tube slingshot without a lot of research and am now wondering if it can be retrofitted to using a single stronger/thicker tubing or even a flat style band. Any suggestions?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Slingshot-Powerful-Folding-Wrist-Brace-Support-Shot-Aluminium-Alloy-Slingshot-Outdoor-Hunt-Hike-Bow-Catapult-Careful/32788552404.html?spm=2114.13010608.cb0001.7.n1kZqw&scm=1007.13441.76633.0&pvid=448e8b1b-e3e8-4d17-a35b-4b2a33cd7be3&tpp=1


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That frame will take a ball in tube hook-up of about anything you could pull. There look to be a couple of place you could tie on TTF/OTT.


----------



## Leo (May 17, 2017)

Thanks Flipgun,

I assume the acronyms TTF/OTT are flats of some type? Sorry, just trying to build my knowledge base.

I may try with a thicker tube style base to start. On my current set-up, I found the ball in tube tended to migrate and squeeze out over time, causing the tube to become detached. If this is a common problem, is it a good idea to top up the end of the tube with a touch of rubber cement to stop the ball from popping out?

Great to find this forum!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Leo.

TTF = Through the Forks: bands/tubes are usually attached at the side of the forks.

OTT = Over the Top: bands/tubes are usually attached to the top of the fork.

It may be that I lack imagination, but I'd stick with ball-in-tube, or perhaps looped tubes for that fork. One, Two or Three tubes are easy options.

All the holes, slots, and edges on that fork make it hard for me to see a successful way to attach flats, short of pre-wrapping the head of the fork with a cushioning material (latex, tape, etc.).

Good luck!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Oh, you may want to search for a tutorial on tying tubes to a pouch.

There are many good ones out there.


----------



## Leo (May 17, 2017)

Thanks all. I've combed the local box stores and even some army surplus and was unsuccessful in sourcing any variations of ball-in-tube ready-made bands. I'll continue my search for a local supplier while waiting for my on-line order to arrive. I guess another alternative is to make my own but I'll wait until gaining more experience with variations of ready-made bands that are out there.


----------



## Leo (May 17, 2017)

This is related to the original question: Even if a fork has hole(s) specifically designed to accept a tube, would it be wrong to roll the tip of a flat, insert it into the round cavity and tie at the back end to lock it into place?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't see it as an option, but it's hard to tell from the picture.

My bigger worry would be, is it safe material and strong enough. Ali isn't know for it's high quality goods and accurate descriptions.

Stress test it before shooting anything and protect your eyes with every shot.


----------



## Leo (May 17, 2017)

Thanks brucered. The instrument itself seems rock solid. The tubes on the other hand have been giving me much trouble with frequent breakage and will look forward to their replacement. I try to always wear safety glasses no matter the brand.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

The tubes that comes with these types of frames are usually useless for shooting. I've seen similar frames put in a vise, stress tested and folded in half like a tin can.

Stay safe and hopefully it gets you interested in more traditional shooters. Check out SimpleShot, they have a great selection and decent shipping options to Canada.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

use alcohol in the tube..insert the ball(ball larger then the inside dia of tube) in the tube about 1/4"...have a tab after the ball is in the tube....Now tie a constrictor knot behind the ball tight..

let set for about 2 hours..that ball will not come out or slip on you....by tying behind the ball is a safety measure.....wear eye protection when shooting..

test pull your tube set..down low away from you a few time before shooting..

akaOldmiser

6 tubes will be tough to pull back..in my opinion....


----------



## Leo (May 17, 2017)

Based on what I've learned here and on other sites, this is how I've modified my purchased 3 tube SS into a larger diameter 2 tube set-up. 







The yellow tubing is the thinnest available from Thera-Band (Hygienic Corp.), which is sold by the yard from a local medical supply company. Standard 3/8" bearings fit the tube openings to secure a good ball in tube set-up. I originally had the tubes longer than shown on the photo but was able to trim them down to the point were I could comfortably get about a 3.9 expansion ratio at full draw. I'm told that an expansion ratio of between 4 to 5 is ideal and so feel that this achievement is close-enough to the standard range for now. The nested tubing just barely shows a pinch squeezing out from the frame holes provided but it does seems to be an adequate fit to not cause any unusual wear to the tubing.
I salvaged the pouch from the 3 tube set-up by making slight incisions into the leather to accept the wider tubing. However, the pouch does not sit at rest without a slight wiggled distortion and don't know if this would have any effect on the shot accuracy? My hunch is that a thicker leather pouch might suit this set-up better but I made do with what I had. 
I have to say though that I probably got a bit more accuracy from the original 3 tube set up but the tubes were only about 5" long, which didn't allow me to even reach a face anchor point, so they had to go.
I occasionally am reminded that I tend to be a little weak wristed and so find that the brace helps me out to compensate for that short coming. Right now, I'm shooting 5/8" marbles and find that I pretty well need something that size to get a sufficient grip onto the loaded pouch at full draw. Albeit, I tend to have to pinch the fully drawn pouch with bent thumb in order to not let the shot accidentally eject prematurely due to a lack of holding strength, which probably accounts for some inconsistency in shot accuracy.


----------



## Leo (May 17, 2017)

My apologies for the duplicate image above. Was able to correct the duplicate photo but now cannot delete this post...ha, ha!


----------

